# Ubuntu-11.04-PowerBOOK17



## vypyvypy (17 Mai 2011)

bonjour
comment trouver Iso Ubuntu11.04 pour pour POWERBOOK PPC 17" ??
la fonction update de version ne semble pas fonctionné perte de la fonction Wifi et du nouveau desktop

merci de vôtre aide


----------



## edd72 (17 Mai 2011)

Canonical ne supporte plus les PPC depuis elle lurette.

Mais la communauté s'en charge (enfin, pour le moment). Ca se passe ici: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
Et donc la 11.04 n'est pas encore dispo.


----------

